# j_security_check über requestdispatcher



## HorstCopy (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe das folgende Problem:

Wenn ich auf eine, durch einen security-contraint geschützte Seite über ein Servlet mittels Requestdispatcher fowarde, kommt es zu keinem Security check, sondern es wird direkt die geschützte Seite angezeigt. Bei direktem Zugriff auf die Seite kommt es jedoch zu einem Check mittels Login Seite.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Marzel (8. Mai 2007)

nur ne vermutung: das security-constraint wird wahrscheinlich nur in einer höheren ebene des requests ausgewertet und das Servlet fällt nicht darunter...

wenn du trotzdem (falls nicht eingeloggt) die login seite haben willst dann sende doch einen redirect.


----------



## HorstCopy (10. Mai 2007)

danke Marzel,

weiß ansonsten noch jemand was dazu?


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

Redirect ist gut, ansonsten bist du vielleicht schon authentifiziert - Stichwort SSO/LTPA?


----------

